# Sicherheit ( Zugriffschutz ) und öffentliche Erreichbarkeit von SPS'en



## Hermsen (24 Oktober 2018)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab mir for ein paar Tagen mal das Video von BlackHat ueber sie Sicherheit von SPS'en angeschaut.

Dass die Dinger nicht die sichersten sind hat mich jetzt nicht schockiert.
Aber der Punkt wo dann erwähnt wurde, dass ein paar Steuerungen frei im Netz hängen, zum Teil sogar ohne Schreib Schutz hat mich dann doch neugierig gemacht.

Über eine Seite die alle Geräte auflistet die im Internet hängen, habe ich dann gesehen, dass dann doch einiges in Mitteleuropa abspielt.

BlackHat 2011 - Siemens Simatic S7 PLC Exploitation, S7 - FU with Metasploit
https://youtu.be/33kouEKm0zo

Wie nehmt ihr das so mit der Sicherheit( Zugriffschutz ) und Fernwartung?
Öffentlich ins Netz, Teamviewer, VPN, oder is nicht so wichtig...?

Lg Hermsen


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2018)

prinzipiell hat eine SPS nichts im Internet zu suchen. Wenn Fernwartung notwendig dann ueber ein ordentliches System.
Was "ordentlich" ist darueber lässt sich im Einzelfall streiten.


----------



## acid (25 Oktober 2018)

Wer eine SPS ohne entsprechende Netzwerkhardware an das Internet klemmt, der WILL doch geradezu, dass jemand damit Unsinn macht. 
Heutzutage ist es kein Problem, sich Informationen zu beschaffen, wie man das sinnvoll lösen kann. Es gibt auch genug Foren in denen man fragen kann, wenn man wirklich keine Ahnung hat. 

Es hängen genug Steuerungen ohne jeglichen Schutz im Netz, dank entsprechender Suchmaschinen findet man diese auch ganz einfach, und wenn mir dann mal langweilig ist...


----------



## Hermsen (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

danke für die Feedbacks.

Sehe ich auch so, dass eine SPS nichts im öffentlichen Netz verloren hat und dass man genug Alternativen für den Fernzugriff hat ( Teamviewer ( währe meine letzte wahl, weil man von einem Drittanbieter abhängig ist ), VPN, ... ).

Wie acid schon gesagt hat, hängen aber sehr viele frei im Netz... und wenn dann eine Steuerung den Namen "Turbine" hat und die öffentliche IP zu einem Energieunternehmen gehört, scheint es dass nicht alle das so streng sehen.

Ein anderes Video ( auch von Blackhat ), zeigt sehr deutlich welchen Schaden sowas anrichten kann.

Naja, aber wenn ich mal zum testen eine Steuerung brauche... einfach mal suchen...


----------

